# La. offshore fishing



## capthoop (Oct 28, 2007)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=author-content vAlign=top width="17%">








<SPAN class=small>Member 








Registered: November 02, 2002 
Posts: 4971 </TD><TD class="post-content alt-post-content" vAlign=top width="83%"><DIV class=post_inner><DIV id=body0>Was a deck hand with Captain Troy on The Kingfish again. The couple that showed up and their boy went with me last year for wahoo. A lot of customers that fish here move from one charter to another just to see who is best. How you define that is beyond me. The king of thr dock changes every day. ome are more consistant than others but every captain wears that crown at one time or another.

This time the target was tuna. The run has been a few yellows and some blackfin mixed in. The bonito have provided the fill in action. Our first fish in the box was a nice fat blackfin. As we pick through the bonito, kings, and sharks a line starts screaming. I make a comment "That's what we are looking for" and it was.










Although no other yellowfin hit the deck we did manage a few more nice blackfin. I think dad jinxed us by taking a shot with her fish although he did take over as the fight went on.










There was enough tuna fillets to fill a 120 qt cooler.










Another foot note;

The king for the day was this 230. If you are going to only get one this should be the one. Check out the dock cat picking out her prime cut.










Life is Good!</DIV><SPAN class=edited-wording><DIV class=signature><HR align=left width=300>Fishing is not a matter of life or death. It's more important than that.

CAPT HOOP -- OUR FREEDOM
</DIV></DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

230 ! All i can say is damn..just damn ! Congrats great fish!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Thats F-ing beautiful capt


----------



## capthoop (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks for the congrats on the 230 tuna but if you read the post right "Another" boat came in with the braging rights. Capt. Hunter of Paradise Outfitters got that one. The biggest on my boat has been 191. I have yet to break the 200#.


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Sorry Capt I see it now I took a look at that pic and my mind just sorta shutdown...:sleeping


----------

